# Ellie the Eurasier



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

It has been almost 3 weeks now since we brought this bundle of fluff home and it has been whirlwind! I finally have a moment to post some photos. She is smart, excited about everything, seriously food motivated, sweet, and sassy. We're working on house training, reliable comes, wait, and leave it. She was not happy at all when we began crate training but got used to it after the first two days/nights. Puppy training class begins next weekend. I'm excited to see how it goes since she is so distracted by everything at the moment! She has gotten along well with the family and friends' dogs she has met so far, though she can be a bit pushy. We are having some trouble with her being able to settle in the house at all besides when she is in her crate but we're working on it.

Here are some photos from the past 3 weeks (9-12 weeks old)


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

She's so beautiful and fluffy!! Congrats!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay another eurasier  what a cutie!


----------



## Terriermon (Mar 19, 2016)

gorgeous dog very nice!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

She's Beautiful.. Love her head shape and expression very nice !!!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

ERMERGERD YAAAAAAAY!

I saw her on the Eurasiers in North America Facebook forum, but didn't know that was you! Absolutely love her colors.<3 <3 <3


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay, another Eurasier!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

SO. CUTE.
SO. FLUFFY.

I want her <3


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

What a floof!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG she is adorable <3


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!! She's growing sooo quickly. Will post more photos soon! 



Effisia said:


> ERMERGERD YAAAAAAAY!
> 
> I saw her on the Eurasiers in North America Facebook forum, but didn't know that was you! Absolutely love her colors.<3 <3 <3


haha! I saw you post something about Beckett one day but didn't want to be a creeper


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

So. Much. Fluff!!! She is adorable!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, it has been quite a long time. I have been so busy and not around the forums much lately. Ellie is growing super fast! She is now just over 7 months old.

Here are some photos from over the past few months! 



















































































(one more...)


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

(continued)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

She's so fluffy and adorable! She seems like such a happy dog


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She's grown up so beautifully! How big is she?


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> She is gorgeous!


 Thank you!! 



BeeKay said:


> She's so fluffy and adorable! She seems like such a happy dog


 Haha she can be a pretty intense dog but she loves being outside! 



Sandakat said:


> She's grown up so beautifully! How big is she?


 Thank you! We actually were just at the vet yesterday and she is 37 pounds. I'm not quite sure how tall she is... it's quite rare that she stops moving long enough to even attempt to measure, haha!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy cow! She is LOVELY! <3


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Effisia said:


> Holy cow! She is LOVELY! <3


Thanks so much! We need more Beckett photos too


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

What a very beautiful floof! <3


----------

